# Mark Bittman's Rice Krispies Or Corn Flake Oven-baked 'fried' Chicken



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*MARK BITTMAN'S RICE KRISPIES OR CORN FLAKE OVEN-BAKED 'FRIED' CHICKEN* 

_Ingredients:_ 

4 garlic cloves, peeled and minced
1 small onion, peeled and sliced
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1/4 cup fresh orange juice
1/4 cup fresh lime juice (or use all orange juice)
1 chicken, cut into serving pieces, or use 8 to 10 leg pieces (drumsticks and thighs), trimmed of excess fat
4 tablespoons melted unsalted butter
2 cups Rice Krispies, lightly crushed, or corn flakes crumbs 

_Directions:_ 

In a large bowl, combine garlic, onion, oregano, cumin and juices. Add chicken and toss; let sit while you heat oven, or marinate it, refrigerated, for up to a day. 

Heat oven to 425 degrees. Spread half the butter on a 9 by 12 baking dish. Put Rice Krispies or corn flakes on a plate and roll chicken in them, patting to help crumbs adhere. Carefully transfer to baking dish. 

Drizzle chicken with remaining butter and bake, rotating pan so pieces brown evenly, until they are browned and cooked through, 30 to 40 minutes. Serve hot. Serves 4.


----------



## thecactuswill (Sep 14, 2006)

I did this without all the ingredients.  Just rolled plain ol chicken in corn flakes and baked to make fake fried chicken, it works out great.


----------



## cjs (Sep 15, 2006)

I  have a similar cornflake (with parm, whole wheat flour, paprika, s&p) that I 'oven fry' also.  good stuff.


----------

